# Double Batch Black Rock Cider



## andy1990 (28/9/13)

So wondered if anyone has done a double batch of black rock cider?

2x 1.65kg black rock tins
2 kgs sugar 
30L of water


----------



## nathan_madness (28/9/13)

Yeah, I did a double in to 23L just to see what it would taste like. It was horrible just like any other kit. 

You are better off with real juice!


----------



## andy1990 (28/9/13)

Define horrible, is it stronger apple favor? like thicker? I used real juice and i didn't like it haha I like the Black rock or Mangrove jack


----------



## nathan_madness (28/9/13)

No, it is just stronger %. I also made a kit with apple juice instead of water and it actually turned out not too bad. I think that the non fermentable sugars in the kit helped a bit. 

If you are kegging the best way to add more flavor and a bit of sweetness is to add 3L of Juice to your keg. Make sure that you kill your yeast first. I heat my batches up to 70deg to kill off any yeast and then straight in to the keg with the juice.


----------



## Bribie G (28/9/13)

I like Mangrove Jack kits with some extra juice and 300g sugaz. The apple concentrate seems to have some nice notes that supermarket juice lacks. I'd guess that the MJ comes from apples destined for cider in the first place whilst the supermarket stuff is second grade or surplus dessert apples. 

I also find the yeast is a big factor. So far I have been using the kit cider yeast from MJ that I keep regenerating. However the last batch I made on S-04 beer yeast that I'd bought in error and it's turned out a bloody cracker. Probably because of the low attenuation of this yeast there's a hint of sweetness and yes I did bottle it in goonies, and no bottle bombs. 

Wouldn't bother with a toucan myself, if I want to get ratted on 12% stuff, Aldi is my friend, 4L casks for eight bucks :super:


----------



## Airgead (29/9/13)

Bribie G said:


> I like Mangrove Jack kits with some extra juice and 300g sugaz. The apple concentrate seems to have some nice notes that supermarket juice lacks. I'd guess that the MJ comes from apples destined for cider in the first place whilst the supermarket stuff is second grade or surplus dessert apples.


No.. The MJ will be bulk concentrate from China or somewhere cheap.

What you are tasting is probably some caramalisation that you get during the concentration process. You could add a touch of belgian candy sugar to a regular cider to get the same effect.

If you get some apple juice concentrate (yech) and mix it up then taste next to regular juice you will taste the difference.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## andy1990 (1/10/13)

so what are other peoples thoughts on Black Rock cider? its half the price of MJ. I might put on a double batch of Black Rock just to see surly the apple flavor would be stronger if twice the amount went in.


----------

